# Sono forse io troppo vecchio?



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Ciao a tutti.
Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
Sono io troppo vecchio, specialmente se penso che conosco alcune persone della mia età che hanno figli di 6-7-8 anni? O le persone vogliono sempre meno impegnarsi? Se così fosse, come cacchio fanno a non aver l'esigenza della famiglia?
Ripenso anche alla mia vicina di casa, quella frequentata per un po' di tempo...quella che ha l'epatite B...quella di cui, onestamente, sento la mancanza: 32enne con in testa solo gli amici, il divertimento, le vacanze, il far baldoria, il tirar tardi...non c'è età ben precisa per incominciare a ragionare di cose più serie, ma parliamo di una 32enne non di una 20enne ove si può capire, comprendere e giustificare la così tanta voglia di solo divertimento.
Marco


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Ne senti la mancanza perche'  non hai trovato niente di meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Son finiti i tempi in cui i piloti beccavano a randa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwN_ouVbwPA


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

faccio assolutamente outing (ma credo fosse già evidente) air ha questo finto moralismo arcaico  che mi scatena un mostro dentro quasi quanto (di più?) certi comportamenti libertini


----------



## Old born_to_run (31 Luglio 2009)

*il mancato...*



Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> ...


Marco nn t manca niente,men che meno la tua vicina di casa.le tue storie sentimentali andate in vacca sono semplicemente "mancate"nn da ora,ma da sempre,il senso di vuoto spesso fa una visitina..nn solo a chi over30 frequenta locali la sera invece di starsene a casa con la donna e/o i pargoli.Sèntiti pure altrove in questo momento ma nn vecchio,diverso o altro...
C'mon


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Anche Air mi scatena la viulenza


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccio assolutamente outing (ma credo fosse già evidente) air ha questo finto moralismo arcaico che mi scatena un mostro dentro quasi quanto (di più?) certi comportamenti libertini


Minerva, sai bene che accetto qualsiasi tipo di riscontro, anche negativo, quale il tuo. Ti chiederei solo l'enorme favore d'essere più chiara in quanto vorrei capire cosa t'intendi, in particolar modo per finto moralismo arcaico. Grazie 1000.
M.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son finiti i tempi in cui i piloti beccavano a randa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwN_ouVbwPA


Guarda, volessi avventure me ne farei una al giorno. Semplice dovere di cronaca, non vanto.
M.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

born_to_run ha detto:


> Marco nn t manca niente,men che meno la tua vicina di casa.le tue storie sentimentali andate in vacca sono semplicemente "mancate"nn da ora,ma da sempre,il senso di vuoto spesso fa una visitina..nn solo a chi over30 frequenta locali la sera invece di starsene a casa con la donna e/o i pargoli.Sèntiti pure altrove in questo momento ma nn vecchio,diverso o altro...
> C'mon


Ciao Born To Run, facile dire che non mi manca nulla. Si, certo, c'è gente alla quale manca la salute, il lavoro, i genitori... forse la mancanza di una compagna è il male minore. Ma ognuno ha i suoi, i propri problemi e, con tutto il massimo rispetto per chi ha davvero Problemi seri, io per ora ho questo. Discorso alquanto egoistico, il mio, ma non riesco a ritenermi fortunato paragonandomi sempre a chi sta davvero messo male.
M.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Minerva, sai bene che accetto qualsiasi tipo di riscontro, anche negativo, quale il tuo. Ti chiederei solo l'enorme favore d'essere più chiara in quanto vorrei capire cosa t'intendi, in particolar modo per finto moralismo arcaico. Grazie 1000.
> M.


 hai ragione.
parti sempre da principi eticamente corretti per arrivare poi a giudizi moralistici in particolar modo sulle donne ,ma non solo ,che appartengono ad un'idea lontana e bigotta dell'amore e dei rapporti maschio femmina


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda, volessi avventure me ne farei una al giorno. Semplice dovere di cronaca, non vanto.
> M.


Suvvia senso dell'umorismo Marcolino


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> parti sempre da principi eticamente corretti per arrivare poi a giudizi moralistici in particolar modo sulle donne ,ma non solo ,che appartengono ad un'idea lontana e bigotta dell'amore e dei rapporti maschio femmina


No gioia, no: scusa ma mi fraintendi spesso. Io ho parlato di uomini e donne, indistintamente. A me sta sulle palle anche solo quando vedo compagnie di soli ometti d'una certa età con in mano la birrozza o qualche 'paciugo' alcolico (non che io non ne beva) e che a quell'età hanno ancora la mentalità giovanile, del divertimento, del far baldoria. A parer mio, quella gente morirebbe dovessero andare a letto alle 9 di sera col pargolo, per esempio.
M.


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia senso dell'umorismo Marcolino


Scusa Lettry, ma a me manca la fanciulla del piano di sotto. Non era appariscente come le altre, non era supermegabella... ma a fria di frequentarla mi sono partiti un pochino i sentimenti. E come ogni volta, i sensi dell'humor m'abbandonano.
Marco


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No *gioia,* no: scusa ma mi fraintendi spesso. Io ho parlato di uomini e donne, indistintamente. A me sta sulle palle anche solo quando vedo compagnie di soli ometti d'una certa età con in mano la birrozza o qualche 'paciugo' alcolico (non che io non ne beva) e che a quell'età hanno ancora la mentalità giovanile, del divertimento, del far baldoria. A parer mio, quella gente morirebbe dovessero andare a letto alle 9 di sera col pargolo, per esempio.
> M.


evita e te ne sarò grata .
non ti seguo M. leggilo come mio limite


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

vorrei dirti qualcosa, ma non riesco.
so che ci sono tante donne che cercano un uomo ceh abbia voglia di impegnarsi e che vogliono innamorarsi e fare una famiglia. gli uomini, credo io, hanno meno di questi pensieri: cercano una bella ragazza con cui stare e poi... se funziona.... si vedrà..
come al solito si fanno meno problemi.
ma comunque.
il punto  è che quello che cerchi tu è legittimo e bello e anche se fossi l'unico sulla terra a desiderarlo sarebbe un desiderio legittimo! che ti frega di cosa fanno o vogliono gli altri? cavoli loro.
Purtroppo però non è dato sapere chi e quando arriverà nella tua vita... 
Incrocio le dita per te... tieni le antenne alzate e dai una chance a persone che magari, come la vicina, pensavi lontane dal tuo modo di presentarsi... ma che magari hanno proprio il cuore che cerchi.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No gioia, no: scusa ma mi fraintendi spesso. Io ho parlato di uomini e donne, indistintamente. A me sta sulle palle anche solo quando vedo compagnie di soli ometti d'una certa età con in mano la birrozza o qualche 'paciugo' alcolico (non che io non ne beva) e che a quell'età hanno ancora la mentalità giovanile, del divertimento, del far baldoria. A parer mio, *quella gente morirebbe dovessero andare a letto alle 9 di sera col pargolo, per esempio.*
> M.



se incontrassero la persona giusta stai certo che non ne morirebbero affatto.
Devi solo aspettare marco, metterti nell'ottica giusta però e avere pazienza.
La troverai di sicuro.
ma devi essere ben certo di quello che vuoi


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) *riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?*
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> ...


premesso che in questa stagione i pargoli e le mogli in genere sono al mare e i mariti soli, o con gli amici, io penso che ci si possa divertire, ovviamente mettendo davanti i figli, anche quando si hanno i pargoli.
basta una buona organizzazione.
se sei sereno ti diverti anche con poco tempo e con gli impegni


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se incontrassero la persona giusta stai certo che non ne morirebbero affatto.
> Devi solo aspettare marco, metterti nell'ottica giusta però e avere pazienza.
> La troverai di sicuro.
> ma devi essere ben certo di quello che vuoi


Infatti.

Questo discorso di Air mi fa scattare la viulenza. Non e'neanche questione di persona giusta ma di responsabilita' prese... se non avessi Sbarella probabilmente avrei continuato la vita che facevo prima, da cane sciolto per intenderci... e ho rinunciato senza problemi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> ...



senti che idea brillante: perché non ti godi il divertimento fintanto che sei single? smetti di cercare e di farti paranoie e "quella giusta" arriverà, ma non avere fretta. questa ti porta solo a vedere in ogni donna che incontri quella potenzialmente per la vita, anche quando palesemente non lo è, come nel caso della vicina

e, a proposito, scusa se mi permetto, ma non credo che ti manchi lei. ti manca l'idea di una donna accanto e lei lo era, peccato che non facessi che lamentartene perché non condividevi uno solo dei suoi comportamenti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Questo discorso di Air mi fa scattare la viulenza. Non e'neanche questione di persona giusta ma di responsabilita' prese... se non avessi Sbarella probabilmente avrei continuato la vita che facevo prima, da cane sciolto per intenderci... e ho rinunciato senza problemi










Air a me fai pensare a me stessa alle medie e a come venivo definita matura mentre, ovviamente, il mio riferirmi a valori era proprio segno di immaturità e di accettazione passiva e infantile di valori della famiglia.
Tu ti compiaci di affermare valori che nella pratica non condividi e non vivi.
Sei ancora sentimentalmente adolescente.
Potrai anche avere davvero quei valori e quelle aspirazioni, ma fra un po' quando saranno realmente tuoi e avrai accettato le tue esperienze come una fase normale di irresponsabilità anziché come disgrazie capitate a chi voleva tuttaltro.
Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> evita e te ne sarò grata .
> non ti seguo M. leggilo come mio limite


Ciao Minerva, chiedo venia per aver utilizzato con te un termine poco gradito. E' solo una parola che ho in bocca.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vorrei dirti qualcosa, ma non riesco.
> so che ci sono tante donne che cercano un uomo ceh abbia voglia di impegnarsi e che vogliono innamorarsi e fare una famiglia. gli uomini, credo io, hanno meno di questi pensieri: cercano una bella ragazza con cui stare e poi... se funziona.... si vedrà..
> come al solito si fanno meno problemi.
> ma comunque.
> ...


Ciao Grande, vedi, a me questa cosa interessa perchè, se al mondo (magari solo nel mio, visto che voi dichiarate di conoscere molte fanciulle disposte a cose che io, nelle fanciulle ricerco ma non trovo) ho a che fare con donne, mature, che però non hanno manco nell'anticamera del cervello il discorso coppia, fidanzamento, convivenza, matrimonio, figli... per me è un dramma. E quando vedo e rivedo sempre le tante, solite donne che pensano solo a cose alle quali anch'io penso, ma in secondo piano, m'impaurisco.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air a me fai pensare a me stessa alle medie e a come venivo definita matura mentre, ovviamente, il mio riferirmi a valori era proprio segno di immaturità e di accettazione passiva e infantile di valori della famiglia.
> Tu ti compiaci di affermare valori che nella pratica non condividi e non vivi.
> Sei ancora sentimentalmente adolescente.
> Potrai anche avere davvero quei valori e quelle aspirazioni, ma fra un po' quando saranno realmente tuoi e avrai accettato le tue esperienze come una fase normale di irresponsabilità anziché come disgrazie capitate a chi voleva tuttaltro.
> Mi sono spiegata?


Ciao Persa/Ritrovata,
perchè definisci quei valori immaturi? Sai, invece, come la penso: si, ok, non basta sposarsi ed avere un figlio per definirsi maturi (vedi la donna sposata, con prole, che ho frequentato... non aveva manco un pizzico di maturità... ora, a freddo, l'ho capita questa cosa mentre a caldo la difendevo a spada tratta), però se si è davvero pronti ad affrontare un passo importante come questo, penso che a 30anni sia una giusta età.
Marco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Persa/Ritrovata,
> perchè definisci quei valori immaturi? Sai, invece, come la penso: si, ok, non basta sposarsi ed avere un figlio per definirsi maturi (vedi la donna sposata, con prole, che ho frequentato... non aveva manco un pizzico di maturità... ora, a freddo, l'ho capita questa cosa mentre a caldo la difendevo a spada tratta), però se si è davvero pronti ad affrontare un passo importante come questo, penso che a 30anni sia una giusta età.
> Marco



ogni età è giusta se si è pronti. non c'è data di scadenza eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Persa/Ritrovata,
> perchè definisci quei valori immaturi? Sai, invece, come la penso: si, ok, non basta sposarsi ed avere un figlio per definirsi maturi (vedi la donna sposata, con prole, che ho frequentato... non aveva manco un pizzico di maturità... ora, a freddo, l'ho capita questa cosa mentre a caldo la difendevo a spada tratta), però se si è davvero pronti ad affrontare un passo importante come questo, penso che a 30anni sia una giusta età.
> Marco


 Non sono i valori a essere immaturi (come potebbero?), ma chi li afferma se non è coerente agli stessi e li proclama solo per sentirsi dalla parte "giusta" .
Parte che non è giusta o sbagliata, ma è quella che è stata accettata acriticamente, se non viene vissuta.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Air per me i giudizi che dai sono di un moralismo da predicatore pazzo.
Giiusto o sbagliato, bene o male, maturo e immaturo... sono tutte cose molto relative che tu dai per assolute secondo una tua (ma nenache troppo tua ) scala di valori. Bada che i valori non hanno nulla di sbagliato se non l'assolutismo di cui tu li vesti.

Il 30enne che va in discoteca e'immaturo. Ma perche'? Perche' non condivide le tue aspettative di vita? Al momento puo' non volere una famiglia, ma magari quando capitera' appendera' le scarpette da ballo al chiodo. 

Giudizi come giusto o sbagliato, bene o male, maturo e immaturo prova a sostituirli con dannoso e non dannoso... il comportamento del 30enne e'dannoso per lui? No, fa il suo nei suoi limiti non si danneggia e non danneggia nessuno, ciccio vai con dio!
Il tuo comportamento Marcolino e'dannoso o no per te stesso? Per me si, perche' ti obblighi a rientrare in determinati schemi che ti stanno stretti . La tua visione dell' umanita' con tutte le complicazioni dei vari casi e'pari a quella di un cavallo coi paraocchi: dove tu sei il cavallo e i paraocchi il tuo moralismo del menga.

_Non so se me ne sono spiegata_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air per me i giudizi che dai sono di un moralismo da predicatore pazzo.
> Giiusto o sbagliato, bene o male, maturo e immaturo... sono tutte cose molto relative che tu dai per assolute secondo una tua (ma nenache troppo tua ) scala di valori. Bada che i valori non hanno nulla di sbagliato se non l'assolutismo di cui tu li vesti.
> 
> Il 30enne che va in discoteca e'immaturo. Ma perche'? Perche' non condivide le tue aspettative di vita? Al momento puo' non volere una famiglia, ma magari quando capitera' appendera' le scarpette da ballo al chiodo.
> ...


 Tu sì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io no...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_No anche tu te ne esei spiegata bene_

E' solo che il mio italiano e' piu' terra, terra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _No anche tu te ne esei spiegata bene_
> 
> E' solo che il mio italiano e' piu' terra, terra


 Speriamo che Air capisca una delle due...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No gioia, no: scusa ma mi fraintendi spesso. Io ho parlato di uomini e donne, indistintamente. A me sta sulle palle anche solo quando vedo compagnie di soli ometti d'una certa età con in mano la birrozza o qualche 'paciugo' alcolico (non che io non ne beva) e che a quell'età hanno ancora la mentalità giovanile, del divertimento, del far baldoria. A parer mio, quella gente morirebbe dovessero andare a letto alle 9 di sera col pargolo, per esempio.
> M.


 Ma perchè devono starti sulle palle? Ognuno fa per il suo meglio, o così dovrebbe essere... se morirebbero ad andare a letto alle 9 col pargolo, fanno bene afarsi una spina e a cazzeggiarsi la serata così... non trovi? Ad ognuno il suo, chi il pagolo chi la birrozza...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Air mi scatena la viulenza


ma non sarà un problema serio?


----------



## lorelai (31 Luglio 2009)

Mah.
Io sono circondata da amiche che vorrebbero un rapporto serio, una famiglia, ecc., e incontrano solo cazzoni, che partono in quarta e poi dopo un mese fuggono.
Le mie amiche ne soffrono.
Ma non per questo smettono di uscire e divertirsi.


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Agosto 2009)

Ok, ragazzi, ho capito cosa volete dire, ma se mi permettete vorrei farvi notare che IN UN CERTO SENSO c'è la 'giusta' età.
Voi, sposati e sposate (o conviventi con figli), quanti anni avete e quanti i figli stessi? Questo per far capire che può esserci l'eccezione della donna (parlo al femminile perchè uomo) che crea famiglia a 20anni; c'è l'eccezione che la crea a 40...ma in linea di massima????
Air


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, ragazzi, ho capito cosa volete dire, ma se mi permettete vorrei farvi notare che IN UN CERTO SENSO c'è la 'giusta' età.
> Voi, sposati e sposate (o conviventi con figli), quanti anni avete e quanti i figli stessi? Questo per far capire che può esserci l'eccezione della donna (parlo al femminile perchè uomo) che crea famiglia a 20anni; c'è l'eccezione che la crea a 40...ma in linea di massima????
> Air


è vero che c'è la giusta età o meglio ci dovrebbe essere.
e penso anche che perso uno o due treni poi sia sempre più difficile prendere quello giusto.


----------



## lorelai (1 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è vero che c'è la giusta età o meglio ci dovrebbe essere.
> e penso anche che perso uno o due treni poi sia sempre più difficile prendere quello giusto.


Oddio... Anna... quello  che hai scritto è terribile, terribile davvero...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Oddio... Anna... quello che hai scritto è terribile, terribile davvero...


mi riferivo al modello happy family che ha in mente Air. 

per me famiglia è stare con chi ti senti famiglia, indipendentemente dall'età, dallo stato anagrafico e dal numero di figli...


----------



## Cat (1 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> ...


No marco tu non sei antiquato, sei un uomo apposto come si diceva tempo fa.

Il normale secondo me dovrebbe essere essere sposati, avere bimbi e vivere un vita tranquilla e serena con il proprio patner.

tu non sei sbagliato, per nulla. magari fossero come te.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, ragazzi, ho capito cosa volete dire, ma se mi permettete vorrei farvi notare che IN UN CERTO SENSO c'è la 'giusta' età.
> Voi, sposati e sposate (o conviventi con figli), quanti anni avete e quanti i figli stessi? Questo per far capire che può esserci l'eccezione della donna (parlo al femminile perchè uomo) che crea famiglia a 20anni; c'è l'eccezione che la crea a 40...ma in linea di massima????
> Air


Potrei anche dirti che secondo me c'e' un'esta' _consigliabile_ per far figli ma solo perche' io, personalmente a 40 anni non avrei l' energia per stargli dietro... per quanto possa esistere un'eta' consigliabile questo non vuol dire che chi non lo fa e' un'idiota.


----------



## lorelai (2 Agosto 2009)

Pensavo al fatto che nel nord europa è così comune far figli a 25-27 anni...
Da noi i trentenni sono appena usciti (quando ne sono usciti) dalla casa di mamma e papà.


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2009)

*air*

basta guardarsi attorno per capire quanti inferni si nascondano dietro un'apparente normalità. Il problema è il non sentire se stessi e delegare la propria felicità ad altri. E sulle tue riflessioni io pensavo il contrario. Ps e quoto Anna.


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> ...


Air, quando scrivi questi post, la prima immagine che mi viene in mente è quella di un Ayatollah che predica sul palco di una moschea con tutti i fedeli ai piedi proni sul tappetino.
Ognuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede, a patto ovviamente che le sue scelte non nuocciano agli altri. Dal canto tuo tu sei veramente convinto che la vita che ritieni sia giusta per gli altri sia quella che davvero vorresti per te? Quella che tu auspichi non è una vita, ma una prigione.

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Air, quando scrivi questi post, la prima immagine che mi viene in mente è quella di un Ayatollah che predica sul palco di una moschea con tutti i fedeli ai piedi proni sul tappetino.
> Ognuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede, a patto ovviamente che le sue scelte non nuocciano agli altri. Dal canto tuo tu sei veramente convinto che la vita che ritieni sia giusta per gli altri sia quella che davvero vorresti per te? Quella che tu auspichi non è una vita, ma una prigione.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Buscopann, ti parlo da persona che si limita a guardarsi attorno e notare certe cose.
Quel che tu definisci 'progione' non è nient'altro che un rispettare regole, spesso ferree che farebbero un mondo migliore.
Il rispetto di regole, implica si una sorta di 'prigionia' perchè è umano scegliere di rimanere allo stato brado su tutti i fonti, facendo quel che si vuole, dando spazio a tutto e a tutti. Ma questo vuol significare non volersi imporre restrizioni... quelle restrizioni che, in campo sentimentale possono piacere molto al partner.
Busco, un esempio tanto per intenderci: io, esagerato clinico, metto parecchio in disparte gli amici quando sto con una donna. Hai la minima idea di quanto possa lei essere contenta del fatto che è lei il fulcro del discorso, la primadonna, la persona al centro d'attenzione? Dai, siamo onesti, è bellissimo. Questo, però, comporta rinunce, sacrifici...CHE NESSUNO VUOLE FARE, cribbio!
Sei single, esci tanto con amici, vai in palestra, vai in piscina, hai un casino d'impegni: 'DIFFICILE' rinunciare almeno ad un buon 50% per un partner, per i bimbi, per la famiglia. Ma ci rendiamo conto quanto sarebbe ben accetto da ch9i sta con noi vedere che rinunciamo al 90%? Non dico al 100% perchè un pizzico di libertà ci vuole. E se lo dice Air 'Ayatollah'.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*NON ESISTE LA FAMIGLIA DEL MULINO BIANCO PERCHE' NON VOGLIAMO FARLA ESISTERE! TROPPO SACRIFICANTE: CHI CE LO FA FARE?*


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Pensavo al fatto che nel nord europa è così comune far figli a 25-27 anni...
> *Da noi i trentenni sono appena usciti (quando ne sono usciti) dalla casa di mamma e papà*.


Confermo lorelai, ma chiediamoci il perchè? Perchè qui in italia evitiamo anche la fatica di andare a vivere da soli perchè poi bisogna sgobbare per portare avanti (BENE) una casa (e non tutti vogliono o possono permettersi la donna di servizio e la tata).
Nelle famiglie d'oggi trovi i frigoriferi pieni di surgelati, forno microonde come elettrodomestico primario, lavatrice-asciugatrice (troppa fatica stendere i panni...e non hanno ancora inventato qualcosa che stiri in automatico i vestiari, camice comprese, altrimenti dopo il microonde c'è questo).
E non venitemi a dire che fate tutti un lavoro che vi tiene fuori casa 15 ore al giorno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Air, quando scrivi questi post, la prima immagine che mi viene in mente è quella di un Ayatollah che predica sul palco di una moschea con tutti i fedeli ai piedi proni sul tappetino.
> Ognuno vive la propria vita come meglio crede, a patto ovviamente che le sue scelte non nuocciano agli altri. Dal canto tuo tu sei veramente convinto che la vita che ritieni sia giusta per gli altri sia quella che davvero vorresti per te?* Quella che tu auspichi non è una vita, ma una prigione.*
> 
> Buscopann
> ...





Airforever ha detto:


> Buscopann, ti parlo da persona che si limita a guardarsi attorno e notare certe cose.
> *Quel che tu definisci 'prigione' non è nient'altro che un rispettare regole, spesso ferree che farebbero un mondo migliore.*
> *Il rispetto di regole, implica si una sorta di 'prigionia' perchè è umano scegliere di rimanere allo stato brado* su tutti i fonti, facendo quel che si vuole, dando spazio a tutto e a tutti. Ma *questo vuol significare non volersi imporre restrizioni...* quelle restrizioni che, in campo sentimentale possono piacere molto al partner.
> Busco, un esempio tanto per intenderci: io, esagerato clinico, metto parecchio in disparte gli amici quando sto con una donna. Hai la minima idea di quanto possa lei essere contenta del fatto che è lei il fulcro del discorso, la primadonna, la persona al centro d'attenzione? Dai, siamo onesti, è bellissimo. Questo, però, comporta rinunce, sacrifici...CHE NESSUNO VUOLE FARE, cribbio!
> ...


A me sembra che diciate la stessa cosa e soprattutto SENTIATE le cose nello stesso modo.
E questo spiega perché Air fa il predicatore, ma non ha realizzato quello che DICE di volere, ma in realtà non vuole. Ecco perché sceglie donne che a tutto pensano meno a quel che dice lui di volere.
Quando si "decide" e si "sceglie" la famiglia è perché questa si vuole o almeno così dovrebbe essere.
E se si vuole davvero la famiglia non esistono sacrifici in quel senso.
Io ricordo amiche (che poi non hanno avuto figli) che quando dicevo che avevo deciso di avere figli mi hanno detto che allora mi sarei persa viaggi, spettacoli ecc ...ma sai cosa me ne fregava dei viaggi e degli spettacoli! Il miglior spettacolo è stato vedere gli occhi dei miei figli che scoprivano il mondo! E' riscoprire noi il mondo attraverso di loro!
Avete mai visto un bimbo accucciato a guardare le formiche? E' l'intelligenza, la pazienza e l'ammirazione fatta persona! Ma sai che viaggi mi sono persa, se ho viaggiato dentro i loro pensieri in formazione?
Air a te della famiglia non frega una cippa ...sei tu che vorresti essere ancora dentro a quella famiglia...come figlio ...giochi fantasticando con le bambole.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Air sposati una nordica poi ne riparliamo.

Che discorsi del cazzo!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che diciate la stessa cosa e soprattutto SENTIATE le cose nello stesso modo.
> E questo spiega perché Air fa il predicatore, ma non ha realizzato quello che DICE di volere, ma in realtà non vuole. Ecco perché sceglie donne che a tutto pensano meno a quel che dice lui di volere.
> Quando si "decide" e si "sceglie" la famiglia è perché questa si vuole o almeno così dovrebbe essere.
> E se si vuole davvero la famiglia non esistono sacrifici in quel senso.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che diciate la stessa cosa e soprattutto SENTIATE le cose nello stesso modo.
> E questo spiega perché Air fa il predicatore, ma non ha realizzato quello che DICE di volere, ma in realtà non vuole. Ecco perché sceglie donne che a tutto pensano meno a quel che dice lui di volere.
> Quando si "decide" e si "sceglie" la famiglia è perché questa si vuole o almeno così dovrebbe essere.
> E se si vuole davvero la famiglia non esistono sacrifici in quel senso.
> ...


P/R, ti dico solo una cosa se permetti: sbaglio solo il modo di scrivere, di esprimermi. Questo porta a pensare il fatto che io davvero non voglia famiglia.
A 26 anni ero in procinto di comprar casa: poi quella ******* (scusate il termine colorito, non segnalatemi, ma oggi è un giorno di bassa) mi ha tradito.
Ho perdonato e dopo un paio d'anni si iniziava a decidere i nomi della pischella (si, volevamo una femmina): il suo nome sarebbe stato Anbeta. Poi, quella ******* mi ha tradito nuovamente. Niente più casa (eravamo andati a vederne alcune, a lei ne piaceva tanto una, l'avevo già bloccata), niente più Anbeta.
Sicuro che non voglio una famiglia?
La storia con l'assistente di volo è terminata dopo circa 2 mesi e mezzo.
Poi c'è arrivata la sposata: io disponibilissimo a prendermela coi due figli non miei. Avevo già addocchiato una villa qui vicino (la mia mansarda è un trilocale, sarebbe servita un'altra camera), disposto a comprarla immediatamente.
Sicuro che non voglio una famiglia?
P/R, ripeto, mi esprimo male e lascio intendere questo.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, ti dico solo una cosa se permetti: sbaglio solo il modo di scrivere, di esprimermi. Questo porta a pensare il fatto che io davvero non voglia famiglia.
> A 26 anni ero in procinto di comprar casa: poi quella ******* (scusate il termine colorito, non segnalatemi, ma oggi è un giorno di bassa) mi ha tradito.
> Ho perdonato e dopo un paio d'anni si iniziava a decidere i nomi della pischella (si, volevamo una femmina): il suo nome sarebbe stato Anbeta. Poi, quella ******* mi ha tradito nuovamente. Niente più casa (eravamo andati a vederne alcune, a lei ne piaceva tanto una, l'avevo già bloccata), niente più Anbeta.
> Sicuro che non voglio una famiglia?
> ...


*Anbeta??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

Capisco perché ha fatto in modo che non si concretizzasse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUsnSQJfAJI


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Anbeta??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai, non giudicare, per favore. In realtà piaceva più a lei che a me.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Air sempre lo stesso punto... scegli una pornostar per mettere su la casa del Mulino Bianco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dai, non giudicare, per favore. In realtà piaceva più a lei che a me.


 Scherzavo perché un nome terrificante.
Ma il pensare il nome dei figli non è volerli.
Anzi è sempre un modo di giocare alle bambole.
Ti ho postato Gigi perché racconta proprio un amore adolescenziale.
Si può vivere di amori adolescenziali tutta la vita.


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2009)

*air*

ma perché non fai del volontariato? Magari con le famiglie in difficoltà. Così tanto per stare sulla terra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma perché non fai del volontariato? Magari con le famiglie in difficoltà. Così tanto per stare sulla terra...


 Poverette!
Già sono in difficolta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poverette!
> Già sono in difficolta!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poverette!
> Già sono in difficolta!!!


crudelia


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Buscopann, ti parlo da persona che si limita a guardarsi attorno e notare certe cose.
> Quel che tu definisci 'progione' non è nient'altro che un rispettare regole, spesso ferree che farebbero un mondo migliore.
> Il rispetto di regole, implica si una sorta di 'prigionia' perchè è umano scegliere di rimanere allo stato brado su tutti i fonti, facendo quel che si vuole, dando spazio a tutto e a tutti. Ma questo vuol significare non volersi imporre restrizioni... quelle restrizioni che, in campo sentimentale possono piacere molto al partner.
> Busco, un esempio tanto per intenderci: io, esagerato clinico, metto parecchio in disparte gli amici quando sto con una donna. Hai la minima idea di quanto possa lei essere contenta del fatto che è lei il fulcro del discorso, la primadonna, la persona al centro d'attenzione? Dai, siamo onesti, è bellissimo. Questo, però, comporta rinunce, sacrifici...CHE NESSUNO VUOLE FARE, cribbio!
> ...


Scusami Air, non ti conosco abbastanza per esprimermi in un certo modo, però se fossi un mio conoscente ti direi di smetterla di fare (o sembrare?) il bigotto. Perchè alla fine predichi cose che non stanno nè in cielo, nè in terra. Una persona responsabile può anche andarsene una sera a bere qualcosa con gli amici o a farsi una partita a calcetto, senza che questa sua assenza serale lo renda un padre/marito migliore o peggiore. E la stessa cosa vale per le donne. 
Smettiamola di fare i predicatori, soprattutto quando si parla bene e si razzola molto male.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che diciate la stessa cosa e soprattutto SENTIATE le cose nello stesso modo.
> E questo spiega perché Air fa il predicatore, ma non ha realizzato quello che DICE di volere, ma in realtà non vuole. Ecco perché sceglie donne che a tutto pensano meno a quel che dice lui di volere.
> Quando si "decide" e si "sceglie" la famiglia è perché questa si vuole o almeno così dovrebbe essere.
> E se si vuole davvero la famiglia non esistono sacrifici in quel senso.
> ...


Beh...adesso non esageriamo. Io la voglio eccome un famiglia. Di certo non voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco. Secondo me, la famiglia del mulino bianco è un pò come la corazzata Potemkin (si scrive così?): UNA CAGATA PAZZESCA!

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...adesso non esageriamo. Io la voglio eccome un famiglia. Di certo non voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco. Secondo me, la famiglia del mulino bianco è un pò come la corazzata Potemkin (si scrive così?): UNA CAGATA PAZZESCA!
> 
> Buscopann


ma perché?
se è frutto di amore , dedizione e cura costante e non c'è ipocrisia è una grande meta.
faremo della barilla il nostro santo protettore e poi concordo anche sulla frase così saggia:"la maniera migliore per fare diventare grandi i nostri figli è crescere con loro"..io l'ho fatto
pretendo un quintalino di penne, rigatoni con la magica scatola blu
quando c'è barilla c'è casa!






ho cercato di resistere......ma se era maschio Kledy?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...adesso non esageriamo. Io la voglio eccome un famiglia. Di certo non voglio la famiglia del mulino bianco. Secondo me, la famiglia del mulino bianco è un pò come la corazzata Potemkin (si scrive così?): UNA CAGATA PAZZESCA!
> 
> Buscopann


 Non esageriamo in che senso?
Io i figli li ho e ti garantisco che ho tentato per un'idea assurda che "i figli non cambiano niente" di uscire qualche volta quando mia figlia era piccola ...ma non mi divertivo mica..stavo meglio a casa e ho lasciato perdere.
Ripeto PER ME non è stato un sacrificio non fare altre cose, ho fatto quello che volevo fare.
Certo ho lavorato e il mio interesse sociale l'ho espresso nel comitato di gestione del nido ecc e poi  ...son tornata al cinema con loro e senza di loro
Poi non tutti sono uguali.


P.S. La corazzata Potemkin è film bellissimo che ha costruito la grammatica del cinema.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, ti dico solo una cosa se permetti: sbaglio solo il modo di scrivere, di esprimermi. Questo porta a pensare il fatto che io davvero non voglia famiglia.
> A 26 anni ero in procinto di comprar casa: poi quella ******* (scusate il termine colorito, non segnalatemi, ma oggi è un giorno di bassa) mi ha tradito.
> Ho perdonato e dopo un paio d'anni si iniziava a decidere i nomi della pischella (si, volevamo una femmina): il suo nome sarebbe stato Anbeta. Poi, quella ******* mi ha tradito nuovamente. Niente più casa (eravamo andati a vederne alcune, a lei ne piaceva tanto una, l'avevo già bloccata), niente più Anbeta.
> Sicuro che non voglio una famiglia?
> ...


Marco, quello che per me sbagli è che rovesci la prospettiva.

Tu hai in testa il tuo bel quadretto di famiglia felice e cerchi qualcuno che si adatti più o meno a quel quadretto.

In realtà, perchè possa aver chance di concretizzarsi dovrebbe accaddere esattamente il contrario: trovare qualcuno con cui disegnare insieme il quadretto, che ti dimostri di aver gli stessi tuoi desideri, non che si adatti ai tuoi! O anche che abbia suoi desideri, un suo quadretto, nel quale TU ti possa sentir ugualmente ricompreso e a tuo adagio...

Da lì dovrebbe partire il desiderio di farsi una famiglia e soprattutto sentire che chi abbiamo vicino non sia solo una proiezione dei nostri desideri ma i suoi siano i nostri.


----------



## MK (3 Agosto 2009)

quoto e straquoto Fedi. Il problema è che all'inizio può sembrare che i desideri coincidano, e per la paura della solitudine o di perdere il famoso treno si perde la capacità di vedere. Poi ci si risveglia. A volte.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Buscopann, ti parlo da persona che si limita a guardarsi attorno e notare certe cose.
> Quel che tu definisci 'progione' non è nient'altro che un rispettare regole, spesso ferree che farebbero un mondo migliore.
> Il rispetto di regole, implica si una sorta di 'prigionia' perchè è umano scegliere di rimanere allo stato brado su tutti i fonti, facendo quel che si vuole, dando spazio a tutto e a tutti. Ma questo vuol significare non volersi imporre restrizioni... quelle restrizioni che, in campo sentimentale possono piacere molto al partner.
> Busco, un esempio tanto per intenderci: io, esagerato clinico, metto parecchio in disparte gli amici quando sto con una donna. Hai la minima idea di quanto possa lei essere contenta del fatto che è lei il fulcro del discorso, la primadonna, la persona al centro d'attenzione? Dai, siamo onesti, è bellissimo. Questo, però, comporta rinunce, sacrifici...CHE NESSUNO VUOLE FARE, cribbio!
> ...


 come per Confù trovo il tuo discorso giustissimo ma presenta un problema: i tempi.
Prima di essere messa su quel piedistallo, prima di iniziare a pensare che alle 22 si va a ninna perchè ci sono i pargoli e si cambiano i ritmi, prima di mettere gli amici nella posizione che gli copete: ovvero quelli che si continua a sentire e vedere ma con minore frequenza perchè si ha ora un compagno.... bisogna arrivare ad essere COMPAGNI!!
E mica è una cosa da primo giorno!!
Per me 'mettere alla prova' il mio compagno futuro vuol dire anche vedere se lui rispetta le mie esigenze, di amici e palestra e quant'altro, senza sindacare. Dandomi la possibilità di dimostrare COL TEMPO che sono pure in grado di cambiare priorità se la relazione dimostra di valerne la pena!!! 
Tu che ne pensi di questo?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marco, quello che per me sbagli è che rovesci la prospettiva.
> 
> Tu hai in testa il tuo bel quadretto di famiglia felice e cerchi qualcuno che si adatti più o meno a quel quadretto.
> 
> ...


bello, sì!


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esageriamo in che senso?
> Io i figli li ho e ti garantisco che ho tentato per un'idea assurda che "i figli non cambiano niente" di uscire qualche volta quando mia figlia era piccola ...ma non mi divertivo mica..stavo meglio a casa e ho lasciato perdere.
> Ripeto PER ME non è stato un sacrificio non fare altre cose, ho fatto quello che volevo fare.
> Certo ho lavorato e il mio interesse sociale l'ho espresso nel comitato di gestione del nido ecc e poi  ...son tornata al cinema con loro e senza di loro
> ...


La mia era una citazione di un grandissimo gioiello del cinema italiano. Una volta pensavo fosse solo un film comico..Fino a quando non mi sono trovato a lavorare in una grande Azienda Italiana..E allora ti accorgi che Fantozzi è ben più di quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann

PS. Riguardo alle scelte, nulla da eccepire. L'importante è la responsabilità. Io credo in una famiglia in cui non ci si dimentichi di essere anche una coppia e la coppia ha bisogno dei suoi spazi. E non intendo solo guardare la tv assieme quando si mandano a letto i figli. Compatibilmente con le proprie responsabilità di genitori bisogna continuare a coltivare le proprie passioni comuni e le proprie amicizie a mio modo di vedere. Però mi rendo conto che non tutti siamo uguali. Ed è giusto che sia così


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché?
> se è frutto di amore , dedizione e cura costante e non c'è ipocrisia è una grande meta.
> faremo della barilla il nostro santo protettore e poi concordo anche sulla frase così saggia:"la maniera migliore per fare diventare grandi i nostri figli è crescere con loro"..io l'ho fatto
> pretendo un quintalino di penne, rigatoni con la magica scatola blu
> ...


Ma..io ho sempre diffidato di queste idee patinate delle famiglie da pubblicità. Dove la mattina tutti si alzano di buon umore, con la tavola imbandita stile buffet da Holiday Inn, il marito che corre felicissimo al lavoro e la madre casalinga.
I tempi son cambiati..E quelli che ci mostra la pubblicità inoltre non sono mai arrivati!
Più che una grande meta mi sembra una grande utopia. 
Ad ogni modo..io preferisco la Voiello alla Barilla

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma..io ho sempre diffidato di queste idee patinate delle famiglie da pubblicità.* Dove la mattina tutti si alzano di buon umore, con la tavola imbandita stile buffet da Holiday Inn, il marito che corre felicissimo al lavoro e la madre casalinga.*
> I tempi son cambiati..E quelli che ci mostra la pubblicità inoltre non sono mai arrivati!
> Più che una grande meta mi sembra una grande utopia.
> Ad ogni modo..io preferisco la Voiello alla Barilla
> ...


 beh, in effetti la realtà è diversa...giusto.
la voiello è buona ma è più cara


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, in effetti la realtà è diversa...giusto.
> *la voiello è buona ma è più cara*


A propagandare farmaci si diventa ricchi.

Buscopann

PS. Va bene, va bene..Il gioco delle bugie lo facciamo più tardi


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A propagandare farmaci si diventa ricchi.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. *Va bene, va bene..Il gioco delle bugie lo facciamo più tardi*


cioè?
scusa, capito ora


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?
> scusa, capito ora


Non capisci le battute? Stai perdendo colpi. E' il caldo o l'alzheimer? Si diceva che eri bella e intelligente..Tra poco ti resterà solo la bellezza 

Buscopann

PS. comunque mi riferivo al fatto che a propagandare farmaci si diventa ricchi.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esageriamo in che senso?
> Io i figli li ho e ti garantisco che ho tentato per un'idea assurda che "i figli non cambiano niente" di uscire qualche volta quando mia figlia era piccola ...*ma non mi divertivo mica..stavo meglio a casa e ho lasciato perdere.*
> Ripeto PER ME *non è stato un sacrificio non fare altre cose*, ho fatto quello che volevo fare.
> Certo ho lavorato e il mio interesse sociale l'ho espresso nel comitato di gestione del nido ecc e poi ...son tornata al cinema con loro e senza di loro
> ...


E' questo il punto e mi trovi d'accordo! anch'io ho fatto rinunce, anch'io mi sono dato limitazioni...ma che dico, mi sono rincitrullito? Perchè le chiamo rinunce e limitazioni???? A me vengono così spontanee che quando ho una donna al mio fianco mi passa automaticamente l'interesse per tutto.
Ma oggi, dove cacchio si trovano persone così?
Marco


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia era una citazione di un grandissimo gioiello del cinema italiano. Una volta pensavo fosse solo un film comico..Fino a quando non mi sono trovato a lavorare in una grande Azienda Italiana..E allora ti accorgi che Fantozzi è ben più di quello



Un capolavoro. e non scherzo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab-_vVNb9UI

(E comunque, per  rispetto, il regista storpiò il nome del film in Kotiomkin e quello del regista in Einstein)


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' questo il punto e mi trovi d'accordo! anch'io ho fatto rinunce, anch'io mi sono dato limitazioni...ma che dico, mi sono rincitrullito? Perchè le chiamo rinunce e limitazioni???? A me vengono così spontanee che q*uando ho una donna al mio fianco mi passa automaticamente l'interesse per tutto.*
> Ma oggi, dove cacchio si trovano persone così?
> Marco


Ma tu pensi che una donna possa volere un uomo così? Come fa a essere stimolante una persona che non ha interessi a parte il partner? Io una donna così la terrei molto alla larga. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> come per Confù trovo il tuo discorso giustissimo ma presenta un problema: i tempi.
> Prima di essere messa su quel piedistallo, prima di iniziare a pensare che alle 22 si va a ninna perchè ci sono i pargoli e si cambiano i ritmi, prima di mettere gli amici nella posizione che gli copete: ovvero quelli che si continua a sentire e vedere ma con minore frequenza perchè si ha ora un compagno.... bisogna arrivare ad essere COMPAGNI!!
> E mica è una cosa da primo giorno!!
> Per me 'mettere alla prova' il mio compagno futuro vuol dire anche vedere se lui rispetta le mie esigenze, di amici e palestra e quant'altro, senza sindacare. Dandomi la possibilità di dimostrare COL TEMPO che sono pure in grado di cambiare priorità se la relazione dimostra di valerne la pena!!!
> Tu che ne pensi di questo?


Penso che quando si ha un compagno, specialmente i primi tempi (seppur con l'ipotesi che la va o la spacca) bisogna dedicarsi molto a lui, perchè sono i giorni più adrenalinici, dove c'è la news e dove c'è da fare conoscenza.
Io, nelle vita sentimentale mi son sempre considerato un libro a caso in mezzo a tanti altri in una libreria. Io pretendo di essere tenuto sullo scaffale della libreria che è più a portata di mano e, come 'libro', esigo d'essere sempre sfogliato, letto e riletto. Ma se mi ritrovo ad essere uno dei tanti, ove altri libri engono letti...mi domango cosa ci sto a fare.
Io, libro 'partner'. Gli altri, 'libri' amici.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che una donna possa volere un uomo così? Come fa a essere stimolante una persona che non ha interessi a parte il partner? Io una donna così la terrei molto alla larga.
> 
> Buscopann


No Busco, no: la donna deve capire che io di interessi e di amici ne ho a bizzeffe ma ora è entrata lei nella mia vita e tutto il resto lo si fa se sia ha il tempo di farlo. Dopo tanto tempo, posso ricominciare ad andare in palestra (solo una volta la settimana, no 18mila). Posso rivedere amici (una volta ogni tanto, non 18mila al mese. Capisci?


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' questo il punto e mi trovi d'accordo! anch'io ho fatto rinunce, anch'io mi sono dato limitazioni...ma che dico, mi sono rincitrullito? Perchè le chiamo rinunce e limitazioni???? A me vengono così spontanee che quando ho una donna* al mio fianco mi passa automaticamente l'interesse per tutto.*
> Ma oggi, dove cacchio si trovano persone così?
> Marco


 male, soprattutto in un rapporto lungo e stabile se c'è una cosa che cementa e allontana la routine è proprio mantenere ognuno le proprie curiosità intellettuali


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> No Busco, no: la donna deve capire che io di interessi e di amici ne ho a bizzeffe ma ora è entrata lei nella mia vita e tutto il resto lo si fa se sia ha il tempo di farlo. Dopo tanto tempo, posso ricominciare ad andare in palestra (solo una volta la settimana, no 18mila). Posso rivedere amici (una volta ogni tanto, non 18mila al mese. Capisci?


 invece io credo che siano distacchi graduali.
perchè all'improvviso se mi metti su quello scaffale e gli altri libri li levi tutti di mezzo io mi sento... esposta!! esaminata!! letta con una sete di conoscenza eccessiva per una persona che ancora non si conosce!!
Se trovassi un uomo come tu dici di essere (non so come sei) mi spaventerebbe che voglia passare OGNI sera con me, sapere TUTTO di me e per mesi non vedere gli amici, in attesa POI di iniziare modalità ancora diverse e cominciare a rifrequentare loro e i propri interessi: mi spaizzerebbe!!! 
Preferirei un uomo che onestamente dica: 'mi piaci e pure tanto, mi intrighi, ma ho voglia di conoscerti e di farti consocere il mio mondo: un mondo fatto ANCHE di amici e interessi, in cui voglio tu abbia un posto in futuro, magari....'
Quando hai un ospite speciale a casa lo metti a suo agio, no? lo stesso dovresti provare a fare con una nuova donna.. darle spazio e tempo per consocervi reciprovamente. Incluso non vedervi sempre e sai perchè? Perchè si sviluppa il senso del distacco, le dai modo di provare nostalgia, un pizzico di gelosia, interesse per quello che sei e che ami al di fuori di lei. Anche forzandoti dovresti provare, consiglio....


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

Sono contraria.
Ho una passione che mi impegna, in alcuni periodi, di sera e di domenica. Non ci rinuncerei mai per una persona appena conosciuta, perchè è parte di me, contribuisce ad identificarmi come individuo.
E non mi piacerebbe chi, per me, a scatola chiusa, mettesse da parte quasi completamente il suo mondo. Vorrei entrare a farne parte, piuttosto.

Alla fine delle mie storie, per risalire dal fondo è stato fondamentale avere amicizie forti e mai abbandonate, e qualcosa di bello a cui dedicare le mie energie.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2009)

ah, ecco ...si parlava di rapporto all'inizio ehm...
avete un buon ricovero per anziane poco expensive da segnalarmi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

Rispondo un po' a tutti.
Ormai vi siete resi conto che quando sono giuù di gire le sparo tutte in un modo quasi da duce.
Cerco di rasserenarmi qualche scondo, sperando di poter far davvero capire ciò che voglio dire.
TUTTO HA UN LIMITE: mi trovate d'accordo sulle ultime vostre risposte. Infatti, anch'io non ho mai perso ciò che è mio, i miei spazi. Li riesco, però, a limitare senza fare fatica. Voglio essere sincero: io, forse, mi limito un po' troppo, lo ammetto. Non ho mai preteso che la mia lei arrivasse all'estremo. Mai. Però, un partner sconvolge...deve sonvolgere la nostra vita.
La donna che abita qua sotto dava TROPPA priorità alle sue cose, alle sue amicizie. E' questo troppo che non mi garba.
Già si trascorrevano molte ore del giorno lontani (non chilometricamente parlando). Lei apriva il negozio lle 9, tornava alle 20, sabato compreso. Io, beh, si sa che lavoro svolgo, anche se ora, forse nessuno di voi lo sa, ho cambiato attività... sempre pilota ma in altra azienda...con vita un po' sempre da zingaro del cielo ma moooooolto molto meno nomade rispetto a prima).
LIMITE: termine che mi pare che in pochi vogliano darsi, perchè forse fa comodo avere uovo, gallina.... gallo e intero pollaio.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono contraria.
> Ho una passione che mi impegna, in alcuni periodi, di sera e di domenica. Non ci rinuncerei mai per una persona appena conosciuta, perchè è parte di me, contribuisce ad identificarmi come individuo.
> E non mi piacerebbe chi, per me, a scatola chiusa, mettesse da parte quasi completamente il suo mondo. Vorrei entrare a farne parte, piuttosto.
> 
> *Alla fine delle mie storie, per risalire dal fondo è stato fondamentale avere amicizie forti e mai abbandonate, e qualcosa di bello a cui dedicare le mie energie*.


Ti capisco, ma questo vul dire essere egoisti... tenersi il culetto parato: mi tengo questo e quello così, dovesse adar storto qualcosa non rimango a piedi.


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*....*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Marco, quello che per me sbagli è che rovesci la prospettiva.
> 
> Tu hai in testa il tuo bel quadretto di famiglia felice e cerchi qualcuno che si adatti più o meno a quel quadretto.
> 
> ...


E' giusto quello che scrive Fedifrago, quello che non é quasi mai "incrociato" nelle tue ultime relazioni é il tipo di persona che potrebbe attagliarsi alle tue esigenze.  In qualche modo é come se avessi uno sfasamento fra la persona adatta a te e quelle che ti piacciono... con una predilezione è per quelle che essendo impegnate non ti vincolano a scelte chiare e definite...  
Magari mi sbaglio ma forse l'impegno vero, quello che porta al matrimonio, anche se diretto verso una persona meritevole, trova in te il timore pregresso degli insuccessi dei tuoi precedenti amori.
Chissà... forse é solo prudenza, paura di affidarsi, o forse, é la malizia dell'aver visto che, per le tue aspettative, se ne salvano poche...
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a tutti.
> Ormai vi siete resi conto che quando sono giuù di gire le sparo tutte in un modo quasi da duce.
> Cerco di rasserenarmi qualche scondo, sperando di poter far davvero capire ciò che voglio dire.
> TUTTO HA UN LIMITE: mi trovate d'accordo sulle ultime vostre risposte. Infatti, anch'io non ho mai perso ciò che è mio, i miei spazi. Li riesco, però, a limitare senza fare fatica. Voglio essere sincero: io, forse, mi limito un po' troppo, lo ammetto. Non ho mai preteso che la mia lei arrivasse all'estremo. Mai. Però, un partner sconvolge...deve sonvolgere la nostra vita.
> ...


 caro marco, mi ha molto molto colpito che tu scriva che un partner sconvolge.... 
la mia esperienza è questa: un partner sconvolge, ma oggettivamente, perchè?
non è mica detto!!
Potrebbe pure non sconvolgere affatto, ma entrare pian piano nella nostra vita e... riempirla in modo diverso e migliore ma senza sostituire tutto il resto!!
se no, caro marco, anche gli amici potrebbero dire: che fai, ti pari il culetto con il nostro affedtto/presenza e quando non ti serviamo ci cancelli?


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> caro marco, mi ha molto molto colpito che tu scriva che un partner sconvolge....
> la mia esperienza è questa: un partner sconvolge, ma oggettivamente, perchè?
> non è mica detto!!
> Potrebbe pure non sconvolgere affatto, ma entrare pian piano nella nostra vita e... riempirla in modo diverso e migliore ma senza sostituire tutto il resto!!
> se no, caro marco, anche gli amici potrebbero dire: che fai, ti pari il culetto con il nostro affedtto/presenza e quando non ti serviamo ci cancelli?


Un amico, un vero amico, preventiva che quando un amico (scusate il bisticcio) si impegna sentimentalmente, imbocca una nuova via...per una nuova vita. Il biberon non è geloso del cucchiaio, perchè sa che ora tocca lui, domani più.
Marco


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma questo vul dire essere egoisti... tenersi il culetto parato: mi tengo questo e quello così, dovesse adar storto qualcosa non rimango a piedi.


No, per me vuol dire altro. Significa pensare  che le ricchezze che si hanno si devono coltivare e, per quanto possibile, condividere con chi si ama. E anche avere la (amara) consapevolezza che l'amore può finire e dunque, se la coppia è necessariamente prioritaria, sul suo altare non si può sacrificare interamente il proprio essere.

Del resto, ti assicuro che ho dato tutta me stessa nelle mie storie.
Uscendone, puntualmente, con le ossa rotte.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dopo l'ennesima storia sentimentale andata in vacca, in queste sere sto uscendo con amici, in locali della zona. Locali strapieni, colmi di uomini e donne che in media hanno la mia età, quindi poco più di trent'anni.
> Ieri (o meglio stamane... siamo rimasti fino l'1.45) riflettevo: ma cosa ci fa tutta questa gente in giro, invece che essere a casa a dormire nel letto matrimoniale e, perchè no, nella stanza a fianco i pargoli?
> Era il loro giorno settimanale di libertà? Sono tutti single a quest'età? Single felici o single paranoici come il sottoscritto che esce perchè non ha una famiglia?
> Sono io troppo vecchio, specialmente se penso che conosco alcune persone della mia età che hanno figli di 6-7-8 anni? *O le persone vogliono sempre meno impegnarsi?* Se così fosse, come cacchio fanno a non aver l'esigenza della famiglia?


la seconda che hai detto, Marco! (e con l'occasione ti saluto).

Tornavo dal mio viaggio con la famiglia, tre single...a occhio mica tanto piu' giovani di me. Diciamo tue coetanee. Due su tre decisamente carine, la terza passabile.

Due settimane di vacanze a Rodi, molto abbronzate...single.

Mi hanno fatto un po' tristezza, a dirla tutta, ma i matrimoni che si sfasciano per un nonnulla sono ancora piu' tristi


----------



## Verena67 (3 Agosto 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma questo vul dire essere egoisti... tenersi il culetto parato: mi tengo questo e quello così, dovesse adar storto qualcosa non rimango a piedi.


scusa, e una che deve fare, abbandonare tutto in cerca del principe azzurro?! Con i tipi che girano...(vedi thread Confu'!)

Sapessi quanti ne ho sentiti che:
- ti amo tanto tanto, dopo un mese torno al paesello ed ehm...non ti amo piu'
- ti amo tanto tanto, ma sai in fondo mia moglie è mia moglie e non la lascero' mai
- ti amo tanto tanto, ma non potrei mai sposare una che non condividesse la mia vita in tutto e per tutto (lavorando aggratis nel mio orrendo agriturismo)

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tornavo dal mio viaggio con la famiglia, tre single...a occhio mica tanto piu' giovani di me. Diciamo tue coetanee. Due su tre decisamente carine, la terza passabile.
> 
> Due settimane di vacanze a Rodi, molto abbronzate...single.
> 
> Mi hanno fatto un po' tristezza, a dirla tutta



Ecco, noi stiamo per partire.
Trentenni o poco più, carine, brillanti (tutte con lauree e master, lavoratrici, viviamo da sole da quando eravamo all'università), veniamo da famiglie solide che ci hanno trasmesso dei valori. Tutte vorremmo una famiglia. Tutte, uscite da storie importanti, ora incontriamo solo soggettacci.
Sarà l'aria di questa città, sarà sfiga, saremo sbagliate noi...
Boh.

Allora, bisogna godersi quello che la vita offre, nel frattempo. 
L'amicizia, le bellezze del mondo, gli interessi.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ecco, noi stiamo per partire.
> Trentenni o poco più, carine, brillanti (tutte con lauree e master, lavoratrici, viviamo da sole da quando eravamo all'università), veniamo da famiglie solide che ci hanno trasmesso dei valori. Tutte vorremmo una famiglia. Tutte, uscite da storie importanti, ora incontriamo solo soggettacci.
> Sarà l'aria di questa città, sarà sfiga, saremo sbagliate noi...
> Boh.
> ...


assolutamente si, era quello che dicevo a Confu' nel suo thread. 


E penso dipenda da come è drammaticamente saltato l'equilibrio uomini - donne. Non si puo' dare solo colpa agli uomini, ma sono loro l'anello "debole" della catena.


----------

